# The Philosophy of Martial Arts



## hapki-bujutsu (Nov 15, 2003)

wanted to know what others think of this. Feedback..

The Philosophy of Martial Arts
Like most things, martial art comes down to the concept of balance. As the name states, it is both martial, and art. Too much of one and you are a mere thug; too much of the other and you are fooling yourself as to your ability. We train hard, but safely. It can also be said that we train safe, but hard. If one trains too safely, it can also be said that he trains hardly. A true martial artist is forever walking along the edge of the sword, striving to learn under the conditions most closely approximating true danger, yet at the same time, respecting one's own desire to preserve physical well-being and the physical well-being of one's classmates.
Martial art is, above all else, the training of excellence. And excellence is a habit, just as mediocrity is a habit. Most people learn the habit of mediocrity because the pursuits into which they are first thrust in their lives, are not pursuits they choose for themselves. Arithmetic, penmanship, table manners. By the time we finally get to choose for ourselves what we seek to conquer, our approach has become one of mediocrity. Then we are reduced to the lowest expression of pursuit: perseverance.
Excellence is not the result of perseverance; it is the result of love. Perseverance is the path of the fool, for it is a lifelong swim against the tide. Perseverance is only relevant if you assume that what you are persevering at, is itself tiring. Because without fatigue, the word 'perseverance' loses its meaning. And fatigue is not an event of the body but of the mind. Action isn't tiring, effort is. So if you move through your life with action in place of effort, thought in place of thinking, the day will tire but not fatigue.
Thus, when one does what one loves, perseverance is irrelevant. As martial artists, we love the workout itself, not the belt we wear or the admiration of those around us at the mention of our high rank. Just so, in life, we seek to do what we love. When morning comes, we do it again, not because we are persevering, but because it is what we wish to do. This allows us to train and work with passion, with excellence. Then, excellence becomes our habit, and we bring it to all we do. It provides fertile ground for greatness.
We seek greatness in ourselves. We seek it because it is the human obligation to attain the highest expression available to ourselves, our best self. We have the chance to reach this noble goal because we love what we do. We are passionate about the process of what we have chosen to do. Thus, greatness will emerge and we will know it. We will not seek it in the reflection in the eyes of others; we will know it in our daily experience of ourselves. Simply work great, and you will do great work.


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 16, 2003)

Superficial and hardly a martial arts philosophy. Doesnt agree with the written, published beliefs of many true proponents - much less the experienced individuals who post here.
Who wrote it? Where did you find it?


----------



## Zepp (Nov 16, 2003)

All I read is a bunch of meaningless, generalizations and platitudes here.  I don't see any actual philosophy.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 16, 2003)

I like what was said. 
If stiving for excellence is not in your martial arts philosophy what is?  


> we love the workout itself


   if not  why do it? If all your in the martial arts for is a belt contact me with what belt you want I'll send you a price list.



> We seek greatness in ourselves.


    This really never ocured to me in the sence it is stated. Rather I strive to be the best I can , if that equates to greatness in someone elses mind , so be it.  I want to learn, to get better at what I do, to be able to pass on my knowledge of something I have as part of me.


----------



## ABN (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hapki-bujustu _
> *As martial artists, we love the workout itself, not the belt we wear or the admiration of those around us at the mention of our high rank. *



   Why need rank be mentioned at all? 



> _Originally posted by hapki-bujustu _
> *We seek greatness in ourselves. We seek it because it is the human obligation to attain the highest expression available to ourselves, our best self. We have the chance to reach this noble goal *



   Sounds vaguely existentialist. Sort of Nietzschesque. Perhaps this would be found in Man and Superman? 





> _Originally posted by hapki-bujustu _
> *We train hard, but safely. It can also be said that we train safe, but hard.  *



   Jack Handy must be doing philosophy.





> _Originally posted by hapki-bujutsu _
> *It provides fertile ground for greatness. *



   Something else provides fertile ground too.






> _Originally posted by hapki-bujutsu _
> *A true martial artist is forever walking along the edge of the sword. *




   ""I watched....a snail, crawling on the edge of a straight razor. This is my dream, this is my nightmare, crawling on the edge of a straight...razor, and surviving" 



-COL Kurtz "Apocalypse Now" 

:erg:


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 16, 2003)

Lets ask again, who wrote that and where did you find it, hapki?

This may pass as some form of watered down, new age, plattitude rich and superficial discourse meant to make the reader feel 'all warm and fuzzy inside' - this is not a martial art/warrior philosophy discourse by any stretch of the imagination -- emphasis on 'imagination' -- because no one who actually 'lives The Way' would come up with it.

Even though they are all found under the 'philosophy/new age' section at Barnes and Nobels, there is a VAST difference between the content of 'Zen for the complete klutz' or the 'Tao of POOH' compared to 'The Book of 5 Rings' or The Art of War.

The above 'martial arts philosophy' is much more 'pooh' (pun intended) than it is Tzu. Reflects an author who has little actual background in the 'Living Way'...whoever was the author.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 17, 2003)

What meaningless drivel.

I too would love to know where you got this, young Eric.  You'd get a lot more out of a Tony Robbins motivational tape.  

NYCRonin, I liked your comments regarding philosophy.  Tzu hit it right on the head.

Hapki, I Nietzche philosophy posts like I Nietzche hole in the head.  I Kant stand syrupy stuff like this. Hume-er us and try to Locke on to something of quality next time.  Plato our intellectual needs and find something cerebrally challenging.

What was your purpose in posting this?  Were you trying to Confucius?

Ayn Rand on and on, but I can't Mill about all day.  I'd rather go to work than Hegel with you.  Some people, after all, have to put the Bacon on the table!


Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## ABN (Nov 17, 2003)

Steve.
   Come on, you're being rather harsh. I think he just put the horse before descartes. How far off the Marx is he?  A look at his philosophy shows that he simply sartre'd something he couldn't finish.


regards,

andy


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 17, 2003)

HHLH -
  ROLFLMAO!!!
That was inspired - Watts going to be the response, I wonder?
When ones backgound is classified beside Aesop -- ones chices can be pretty Grimm, I would guess. 
Platonicly yours,
Rob


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 17, 2003)

:rofl: 
 Great replys.  Now lets here your philosophy on the arts


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 17, 2003)

The 'philosophy of the martial arts' is something that would take some considerable time to work on -- presently my time is consumed with the few posts that I am linked to and working on 2 articles for the next issue of MTalk magazine. Not to mention the other sites I dwell on.
   Though it may take some time, I will consider attempting to fulfill your request.
  In the meantime, let me mention that my personal 'warrior' philosophy comes from many written and personal sources. I would state I have been heavily influenced by the work of Lao Tzu, Musashi's 'Book of 5 Rings, The written work of Aikido's Uyeshiba, the work of Nin-po's Hatsumi and Hoban, Alan Watts and Dr. Suzuki material on zen, the lives and writtings of my present teachers - Vasilieve and Ryabco, and the various writtings from the Kamma-Kura Zen period of Japan.

I also enjoyed "The Peaceful Warrior" by Dan Millman - a friend who I was fortunate enough to meet on a trip to Moscow.

(To distil all these infulences would be quite a task -- but I might try, when I have time to do it justice; as per your request).


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 17, 2003)

Andy, Rob...Bravo!!!  

I haven't had this much fun on the forum since I joined.  

Our personal philosophies aren't the topic of the thread, Shadowchaser.   This is a review.  We were asked what we thought of the above piece, which is absolutely awful.  

Some might say that it isn't worth the paper its printed on.  Given that it is an internet posting, we could say it isn't worth the electrons harnessed to create it.  I'd blow my nose with with this submission, but that would mess up my computer screen.

And I, among others, am waiting for H-B to tell us where he got it.  

H-B?  Hast thou shuffled off this mortal coil?  Come hither and nourish our vain curiosities.  Give us our second course in this tantalizing feast.  Where is thy Ambrosia?  Dessert us not 'til our appetites be sated.  

Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## someguy (Nov 19, 2003)

also lacks sum of that  their proper gramer stuff like". Arithmetic, penmanship, table manners." isnt a sentence.

Not that i should be to critical about gramatical stuff.
It sounds kind of like a person romatisizing and geeralizing all MA.


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 24, 2003)

I've been reading The Martial Way and it's Virtues. So far a great book explaining what it's all about, or used to be.


----------



## Reprobate (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hapki-bujutsu _
> *Most people learn the habit of mediocrity because the pursuits into which they are first thrust in their lives, are not pursuits they choose for themselves. Arithmetic, penmanship, table manners.*


My guess is that you dislike math teachers, calligraphy and etiquette.

How much time have you invested in the 'pursuits not chosen by yourself'? And why do you call the last three 'pursuits'?
Basic education demands the study of basic knowledge. If you can not do simple arithmetic, cannot write and use the fork to cut your meat, you'll make a fool of yourself. You won't be able to count change, fill in a job application form or have dinner at a non-Ethiopian restaurant...
This philosophy sounds like the rantings of a pouting child. A martial artist understands the necessity of learning the basics before trying to attain the higher art.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2003)

:deadhorse


----------



## the_kicking_fiend (Nov 26, 2003)

> As martial artists, we love the workout itself, not the belt we wear or the admiration of those around us at the mention of our high rank.



Surely humility is one of the deepest seeded philosophies of a martial artist?  Often forgotten I think and no more can it be said that arrogance comes with excellence in this day and age!

'the true essence of a man is not in what he says but in what he does' Lee Kwan

d


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 28, 2003)

Can it be narrowed down to "the" philosophy?  Is our philosophy the same when practicing in the dojo, sparring in a tournament, or defending real life?  Should it be?

I imagine we all have "a" philosophy which we make adjustments to all the time.  As Ronin said, writing one out would take considerable time.  For myself, I imagine that if I tried to type it out, I would immediately start finding flaws and find myself adjusting as I type.

It would be an interesting exercise, though, to write it out each year, then go back and read them later.


----------



## TKDman (Jan 3, 2004)

What the... I just came here to kick ppl...

But since your wearing white pajamas with a black belt on your waist, maybe you could teach me more about life.  Whats that you say?  Climb the highest mountain?  What only 500 dollars for the secrets of life? No Way! Great Bargain!


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *I like what was said.
> If stiving for excellence is not in your martial arts philosophy what is?
> if not  why do it? If all your in the martial arts for is a belt contact me with what belt you want I'll send you a price list.
> ...



I agree with the kitty here. :asian:


----------

